# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Czy może to być początek jaskry?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Około 5 lat temu okulista mi powiedział, że mam problem z ciśnieniem w prawym oku. Zrobiłem badanie pola widzenia i wszystko wyszło dobrze, on powiedział, że wyniki są dobre. Dodał tylko, żebym nie palił papierosów bo to może pogorszyć sprawę. Nigdy ich nie paliłem. Jakiś czas temu się przeprowadziłem i zmieniłem okulistę. Byłem u niej wczoraj na wizycie i trochę mnie nastraszyła. Spytała o to ciśnienie w oku i czy jakoś to leczę, a potem umówiła mnie na badanie pola widzenia. Nie czuję żadnych zmian w oku, nic mnie nie bolało. Widzę tak jak widziałem. Czy przez te 5 lat mogło coś się stać? Czy mogę mieć jaskrę?

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Teoretycznie wszystko jest możliwe,napisz jak się czujesz i czy zauważyłeś pogorszenie wzroku,jakieś inne dodatkowe objawy? Bo to także ma znaczenie,jakie są aktualne wyniki badań?

----------

